# Choking frog?



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Theis morning when I went down to check on my little creatures and do my routine of misting and feeding I noticed one of the imitators kind of hunched up and gagging? he had his mouth particially open and kept flicking out his tounge like he was trying to get someting out. I watched him for a min but he went into hiding. so i went ahead and misted, I didn't add any more ff, there were still plenty left over from the last feeding yesterday. I havent ever put anything in that tank other than ff and some springtails.. when I checked back after a half hour or so both frogs were hanging out on the glass and seemed to be fine. 

any ideas what was going on? and should I be worried now that he seems to be fine. I wonder if he managed to swallow what ever was "bugging" him and it will get caught up in his little digestive tract later?


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

He was shedding and eating his skin, if you wake up early enough you can usually catch all your frogs doing it. it can freak people out the first time they see it.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Are you sure he wasn't just shedding and eating his skin? This is a common, but strange looking, occurance that typically takes place early in the morning.


Edit: our post crossed paths, but looks like we both feel it was shedding it's skin


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

It's called sloughing. All amphibians do it. It looks like the frog in this photo is doing it. Correct me if I'm wrong. The photo's from the photo contest page.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

That is too cool! I'm glad he didn't eat anything harmful :shock: I just got these frogs- I was a little freaked out that I had done something careless and killed himin his first 48 hours here. I have to say I am soooo relieved  whew!! HUGE sigh of relief :wink: 


I love this board! You guys are so helpful!


----------



## thisusernameistaken (20 d ago)

Ohhh, But when my frog did that, it had some warm looking possibly digested slime On the side of its mouth. Maybe my frogs skin was so Moist that it curled into a big fat glob of slime?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

thisusernameistaken said:


> Ohhh, But when my frog did that, it had some warm looking possibly digested slime On the side of its mouth. Maybe my frogs skin was so Moist that it curled into a big fat glob of slime?


This thread is 16 years old and just went for it's driver's license. Starting a new thread to seek advice on your frog's situation would be a good idea.


----------

